# Two truly blessed years!



## Reaver (Nov 22, 2013)

HEY THERE MYTHIC SCRIBES

​Your old Moderator pal Reaver here. I just wanted to take a moment to announce that today is the second anniversary of my Mythic Scribes membership and to thank you, my fellow Scribes for making them truly wonderful and blessed years.

Sometimes when I think back to when I first joined, I marvel at how quickly our ranks have risen and how each one of you has made Mythic Scribes what it is today: A fun, enjoyable, friendly and helpful place where we writers can come together and share our love of all things fantasy.

I'd also like to take this opportunity to thank the amazing *Black Dragon* and his incredibly talented compatriots for making such an awesome site. Thanks BD, for making me a Moderator and bestowing upon me the honor of a lifetime.

Lastly, I want to thank my fellow Mods. Your support, kindness and friendship over the last two years has been nothing short of phenomenal. Here's to many more years of the same!

God Bless each and every one of you dear Scribes!



_*​Long live the Scriptorium!!!*_​


----------



## Ireth (Nov 22, 2013)

Happy Anniversary! :dance:


----------



## FatCat (Nov 22, 2013)

It's an easy thing to take something like Mythic Scribes for granted. You log on, voice an opinion, leave. But there's an unexplainable draw to this website that I feel, and many others must feel to make this the community that it is. Everyone tries their best to help, to do what they can do to better someone who they know only through an avatar, and I believe that is what makes this community great. Of course, the mods aren't heavy-handed and ridiculous which is always a plus, unlike many other sites. You're two year anniversy, I hope, is augmented by the fact that you have done a lot for the community here, Reaver. I for one would like to say thank you, for making a great site better. Cheers.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 22, 2013)

We've been through a lot, Reaver! (online in any case, haha!) You'll always be my buddy!  Write that awesome idea you had, by the way. It would be an honor to read it when you finish.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Nov 22, 2013)

Ah Reaver, you know you really are one of the great pillars of what sets Mythic Scribes aside.  

There are countless forums all over the web, but there has to be a reason why searching "fantasy writing forum" has Mythic Scribes at the top of the list.  I have a theory: MS does what any writing forum should, it provides a space where people can ask questions, get answers and talk about writing.  But it does something else which perhaps not so many forums do, it also addresses the personal, human interaction which writer's really do need.  We may be all over the world, but there's no barriers between us all interacting as writer's really would if they were in the same room, face to face. It allows the kind of open, friendly, personal connection that we would only otherwise get by being in the same room.  If I get critique from "ShootingStar89" (apologies if anyone uses that name) on some website, it'll mean something far less than critique from you guys at Mythic Scribes.

Tangent, anyway my point is that you uphold the qualities established here by Black Dragon, keeping everyone reminded of why this works, you're an important Scribe.  I'm a month away from my second anniversary as well, and it's great to see the same people here, getting to know them over the years.  We're lucky to have you, and it's good to know you my friend.  To top it all Reaver you're a mighty ass-kicker !


----------



## Black Dragon (Nov 22, 2013)

Happy anniversary, Reaver!

This place wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Reaver's not the type to brag about this, but I'll say it for him.    Out of the limelight, Reaver's been the driving force behind a lot of the cooler stuff you'll see on this forum.  I won't mention anything specifically 'cause I know he'd hate it, but trust me guys; without Reaver this place would continue to function, but it would lose some of it's magic.  Thanks to you, Reaver, for being a good pal and encouraging me and everyone else to greater heights.  You're awesome!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Nov 23, 2013)

Wait… is the Reaver anniversary the 21st or 22nd? Because if the Reaver Anniversary coincides with the Kennedy Assassination Anniversary (11/22), then THAT'S the connection for my Time-Traveling U.S. Marine Conspiracy Theory™.

Your involvement in our recent (non-conspirital) inside job is much appreciated, as is the enthusiasm you bring here. Let's keep that going for another two years!

…uhh, and ANOTHER two after that! And then keep adding another two repeatedly until it's a lot! Yeah!


----------

